# aide sur crontab

## Atreillou

bonjour a tous

j'aurais besoin d'un peu d'aide sur cron...

g besoin de lancer des cron pour analyser certains log apache etc etc...

sur mon ancien serveur (rh8) tout marchait trés bien mais la g un peu de mal....

j'utilise dcron 2.7-r9 (conseillé dans la doc de gentoo si ma mémoire est bonne...)

server log # crontab -l

# /etc/crontab

# 20 Apr 2002; Thilo Bangert <bangert@gentoo.org>

# $Header: /home/cvsroot/gentoo-x86/sys-apps/dcron/files/crontab,v 1.4 2002/04/27 21:46:45 bangert Exp $

# fcron || dcron:

# This is NOT the system crontab! fcron and dcron do not support a system crontab.

# to get /etc/cron.{hourly|daily|weekly|montly} working with fcron or dcron do

# crontab /etc/crontab

# as root.

# NOTE: This will REPLACE root's current crontab!!

# check scripts in cron.hourly, cron.daily, cron.weekly and cron.monthly

*/15 * * * *   test -x /usr/sbin/run-crons && /usr/sbin/run-crons 

0 *  * * *      rm -f /var/spool/cron/lastrun/cron.hourly

0 0  * * *      rm -f /var/spool/cron/lastrun/cron.daily

0 0  * * 6      rm -f /var/spool/cron/lastrun/cron.weekly

0 0  1 * *      rm -f /var/spool/cron/lastrun/cron.monthly

* * * * *  echo "test" | /bin/mail -s "youou" atreillou@atreillou.com

cette simple table ne semble pas fonctionner....

g modifié le fichier /etc/crontab   puis fait un crontab /etc/crontab

un crontab -e marche aussi pour modifier la table mais je prefere faire comme indiqué dans la doc.

Bref  tout pour dire que cela ne marche pas....

alors que 

server log #  echo "test" | /bin/mail -s "youou" atreillou@atreillou.com

marche bien evidemment...

une id ?

----------

## arlequin

Hum, *cron ne me semble pas d'ifficile à mettre en place...

Après l'avoir mergé, tu as une commande à taper (donnée à la fin de l'ebuild). Ensuite, install webmin (emerge webmin)... et utilise le pour configurer les jobs.

J'ai fait ça avec dcron et ça marche nickel   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Atreillou

mes cron ont toujours marché également...   c pour cela que je ne comprends pas pkoi cela le marche pas....

il n y a pas une commande pour avoir les logs de cron pour les erreurs    ou une commande qui permet de tester une par une les lignes de la table ?

----------

## arlequin

Il y a sûrement des infos dans le répertoire /var/log...

Jettes-y un oeil...

----------

## Atreillou

c ca qui m etonne:

06-Jan-03 13:00  USER root pid 16190 cmd test -x /usr/sbin/run-crons && /usr/sbin/run-crons

06-Jan-03 13:00  USER root pid 16191 cmd rm -f /var/spool/cron/lastrun/cron.hourly

06-Jan-03 13:15  USER root pid 16233 cmd test -x /usr/sbin/run-crons && /usr/sbin/run-crons

06-Jan-03 13:30  USER root pid 16248 cmd test -x /usr/sbin/run-crons && /usr/sbin/run-crons

06-Jan-03 13:45  USER root pid 16272 cmd test -x /usr/sbin/run-crons && /usr/sbin/run-crons

06-Jan-03 14:00  USER root pid 16687 cmd test -x /usr/sbin/run-crons && /usr/sbin/run-crons

06-Jan-03 14:00  USER root pid 16688 cmd rm -f /var/spool/cron/lastrun/cron.hourly

06-Jan-03 14:15  USER root pid 16744 cmd test -x /usr/sbin/run-crons && /usr/sbin/run-crons

06-Jan-03 14:30  USER root pid 16831 cmd test -x /usr/sbin/run-crons && /usr/sbin/run-crons

06-Jan-03 14:45  USER root pid 16886 cmd test -x /usr/sbin/run-crons && /usr/sbin/run-crons

06-Jan-03 15:00  USER root pid 16950 cmd test -x /usr/sbin/run-crons && /usr/sbin/run-crons

06-Jan-03 15:00  USER root pid 16951 cmd rm -f /var/spool/cron/lastrun/cron.hourly

06-Jan-03 15:15  USER root pid 16962 cmd test -x /usr/sbin/run-crons && /usr/sbin/run-crons

les logs semblent correctes.....

----------

## arlequin

Les miens sont relatievement semblables:

```

06-Feb-03 05[/i]:00  USER admin pid 16502 cmd /home/eggdrop/pisg-0.44/pisg

07-Feb-03 05:00  USER admin pid 23613 cmd /home/eggdrop/pisg-0.44/pisg

08-Feb-03 05:00  USER admin pid 30192 cmd /home/eggdrop/pisg-0.44/pisg

09-Feb-03 05:00  USER admin pid 5361 cmd /home/eggdrop/pisg-0.44/pisg

10-Feb-03 05:00  USER admin pid 12128 cmd /home/eggdrop/pisg-0.44/pisg

11-Feb-03 05:00  USER admin pid 18513 cmd /home/eggdrop/pisg-0.44/pisg

12-Feb-03 05:00  USER admin pid 26533 cmd /home/eggdrop/pisg-0.44/pisg

```

Mis à part que chez moi ça marche...

... par un pur hasard, ça ne serait pas le truc 'cmd test -x' qui bloque ou masque ou qqch comme ça ?

----------

## Atreillou

g honte !!!!!

un /etc/init.d/crond start  et c parti......     :Rolling Eyes: 

et ça se dit administrateur...

heureusement que je ne suis pas si tête en l'air au boulot     :Laughing: 

----------

## arlequin

mdr  :Laughing: 

On aurait pu chercher longtemps...

----------

## DuF

lol trop fort, des fois ça arrive de cherche qqchose alors qu'on le fait tellement souvent et c tellement simple qu'on ne pense pas à le faire  :Smile: 

Moi je te conseil de faire un petit : rc-update add crond default

----------

## crevette

arf, pour a peine je me permets de me moquer!!!!!

 :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

## arlequin

n'impor'quoi   :Razz: 

----------

## DuF

limiterai ça mériterai de se faire payer une tournée  :Laughing: 

lol

----------

## Atreillou

yes !!!

c clair !!

des fois je vous jure   moi et linux...     :Rolling Eyes: 

au fait:

est ce bien nécessaire de lancer ça toutes les  minutes ?

# check scripts in cron.hourly, cron.daily, cron.weekly and cron.monthly

*/15 * * * *   test -x /usr/sbin/run-crons && /usr/sbin/run-crons

----------

## SuperTomate

 *Atreillou wrote:*   

> 
> 
> au fait:
> 
> est ce bien nécessaire de lancer ça toutes les minutes ?
> ...

 

Euh... C'est plutôt toutes les 15 minutes que ça se lance...

----------

## Atreillou

vi....   scuse   j ecris un peu vite....      :Wink: 

----------

